# R 302.5.1 Opening Protection. 2009 IRC



## KZQuixote (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wondering how you folks interpret this section. I've been interpreting the requirement for a 20 minute door as applying only to the door not the whole assembly. Certainly if I can install a steel skinned residential door slab in any old jamb and have it qualify, I can do the same with a 20 minute labeled slab.

I know that New York state specifies a 45 minute rated assembly. There's one other jurisdiction that requires a rated assembly as well but I can't find that requirement just now.

What say you?

Bill


----------



## fatboy (Jul 25, 2012)

The section speaks to 20-minute fire-rated _*doors*_, not the assembly, I agree with you.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks FatBoy!

I found the other jurisdiction that specifies a rated door and frame it's Wisconsin. 20 minutes.

Bill


----------



## Bama dav (Jul 25, 2012)

KZQ,solid wood door not less than 1 3/8 thick,solid or honeycomb steel door OR 20 min. Door. The way I read it doesn't have to be 20min.


----------



## Bama dav (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry,I agree only the door if you go that route.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys!

That's how I've always handled it. Now I've got a salesman to reeducate.

Bill


----------



## zigmark (Jul 25, 2012)

Based upon the comments above a home owner could take a 20-min. rated door slab and hang it in the rough door opening with gate hinges with no jamb, threshhold or weatherstripping if heat loss/gain wasn't an issue.  I thinnk we have gone astray here.  A 20-min rated door slab by itself has no rating.  The door as part of an overall assembly is what has a rating.  Check into the listing for the rating of the door and the acceptable uses to attain the rating.  You may be suprised.

ZIG


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 25, 2012)

zigmark said:
			
		

> Based upon the comments above a home owner could take a 20-min. rated door slab and hang it in the rough door opening with gate hinges with no jamb, threshhold or weatherstripping if heat loss/gain wasn't an issue.  I thinnk we have gone astray here.  A 20-min rated door slab by itself has no rating.  The door as part of an overall assembly is what has a rating.  Check into the listing for the rating of the door and the acceptable uses to attain the rating.  You may be suprised.ZIG


A 1 3/8" solid core wood door in any old door frame also has no rating but meets the requirements.

I do not allow our folks to install a 1 3/4" molded solid core slab (without a label) because the thinnest sections are less than 1 3/8" thick. However if it bears a 20 minute label the thin sections don't matter.

Bill


----------



## zigmark (Jul 25, 2012)

Did you take a look at the limitations of the label on it? The door has no rating at all if not used according to its' listing.

ZIG


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 25, 2012)

My 2012 Significant Changes to the I-Codes arrived today and then found this sample version online; speaks to the consensus;

*"CHANGE SIGNIFICANCE: *The IRC has always required a minimum level of separation between a dwelling unit and an attached garage to provide some resistance to the spread of fire from the garage side. Typically, this requirement is satisfied with the application of regular ½-inch gypsum board on the garage side of the separation. A fire-resistant-rated wall or floor assembly is not required for this separation. Likewise, the code prescribes the minimum thickness and construction of any door that passes from the garage to the residence, but does not require a fire resistant-rated door _assembly_. That is, only the door slab must meet the construction specifications, and the frame and hardware are not evaluated for fire resistance. New to the 2012 IRC, doors from the garage to the residence now require self-closing devices. These may be spring-loaded hinges, automatic closers, or other approved devices."

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Documents/TOC/7101S12-sample.pdf

Francis


----------



## fatboy (Jul 26, 2012)

Which, as I said, only speaks to the door. Zig, I understand what you are saying, but the code is not saying that. Hate to say it, but hopefully common sense prevails.


----------



## steveray (Jul 26, 2012)

Self closing is NEW in 2012???...we have had that right along.....but we still have 5/8" drywall too......see where you are coming from zig, but I would have no heartburn w/ a 20min door in any old jamb....


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 26, 2012)

FINALLY - Glad to see the self closing requirement back in the code.  Personally I don't think the protection is all that great if the frame doesn't need to be part of the 20-minute assembly, but the code doesn't require it.


----------



## KZQuixote (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been looking for Section R302.5.1 for Maryland. Did Maryland amend that section when adopted?

TIA

Bill


----------

